# Easter Cats' gathering



## littlelittle (Aug 1, 2005)

There's only 5 cats but full of fun!

Sugar









Chubby









Whisky









Casper









Circle


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

What pretty cats! Your pictures are amazing. :worship


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Hee, hee :lol: , so cute, happy easter kitties!


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

What breed are Chubby and Casper? I like their ears!
Your pictures have a professional quality to them. Very pretty cats, all of them!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Are casper and chubby scottish folds? What breed are they.. the pictures were wonderful


----------



## littlelittle (Aug 1, 2005)

I got the answer:

Chubby is Scotland Shorthair
Whisky is American Shorthair


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

Oh! I love Scottish Folds! My heart just melts every time I see them!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Your pictures are always amazing... :yellbounce


----------



## mylittlezoo (Apr 9, 2006)

OMG! That picture of Whisky belongs on the cover of a magazine or a Hallmark greeting card. You could make high quality prints and sell them.


----------



## neko55 (Apr 17, 2005)

> OMG! That picture of Whisky belongs on the cover of a magazine or a Hallmark greeting card. You could make high quality prints and sell them.


what are you talkin about, Casper is soooooo much cuter! he's like a ball of cute fuzz with cute ears and cute eyes
:lol: :lol: :lol: 



................








CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

littlelittle said:


> Chubby is Scotland Shorthair


You mean scottish fold, right? Or actually since the cat is longhaired, maybe "highland fold" is more appropriate?


----------



## mylittlezoo (Apr 9, 2006)

neko55 said:


> > OMG! That picture of Whisky belongs on the cover of a magazine or a Hallmark greeting card. You could make high quality prints and sell them.
> 
> 
> what are you talkin about, Casper is soooooo much cuter! he's like a ball of cute fuzz with cute ears and cute eyes
> ...


Casper is cute too but Whisky's pose with the tongue out is a classic. If I saw that in a card store I'd buy a whole bunch of them.


----------

